# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] καμμενος μετασχηματιστης 110 VOLT

## turboallani

καλησπερα βρηκα στην αποθηκη ξεχασμενο ενα πικαπ του θειου μου δεν μπορω  να διακρινω μοντελο (παραθετω φοτο παρακατω ) το οποιο ηταν στην  αμερικη (110βολτ) και λεει made in taiwan  αλλα ο θειος μου το ειχε  βαλει πριζα πριν 5 χρονια χωρις να σκεφτει να βαλει καποιο μετατροπεα ή  κατι και 99% σκέφτομαι οτι εχει καει μονο ο μετασχηματιστης.
Ετσι λοιπον σκεφτηκα να το ανοιξω και να αλλαξω το μετασχηματιστη με εναν κοινο και ολα καλα.
Οταν ομως το ανοιξα  ο μετασχηματιστης και η συνδεσμολογια του με  μπερδεψε πολυ οπως επισης οτι πανω του δεν εχει στοιχεια watt , τη εξοδο  εχει κλπ για να μαθω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες . MΟΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ των  κωδικο 2009996-27 και απο κατω με μπλε γραμματα 7729 ( στο ιντερνετ δεν  βρηκα κατι )
Παραθετω διαφορες φωτογραφιες μηπως μπορεσετε να με βοηθησετε
1) http://prntscr.com/bv0wju
2) http://prntscr.com/bv0x1v
3) http://prntscr.com/bv0xsr 
4)http://prntscr.com/bv0yep
5)http://prntscr.com/bv0yyc
6)http://prntscr.com/bv0zf4
7)http://prntscr.com/bv0zpe

Οποια βοηθεια θα ηταν χρησιμη , αν χρειαζεστε  πιο συγκεκριμενες φωτογραφιες μπορω να βγαλω
Ευχαριστω

----------


## gep58

αν υπήρχαν στο ιντερνετ καταχωρημένα από το '77 τα στοιχεία και οι λεπτομέρειες κάθε συσκευής και κάθε εξαρτήματος τι άλλο θέλαμε!
επειδή μόνο υπόθεση κάνεις περί καμμένου μ/στή -που κατά τα άλλα μπορεί να ευσταθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό- καμιά βοήθεια δεν μπορείς να πάρεις... σημειώνεις σε χαρτί όλα τα άκρα του που ακριβώς είναι συνδεδεμένα τον αφαιρείς και απευθύνεσαι σε εργαστήριο αναπεριέληξης μ/στών όπου θα ελεγχεί για την κατάστασή του και θα επισκευασθεί αν τελικά είναι καμένος
τον επανατοποθετείς όπως ήταν αρχικά συνδεδεμένος και προχωράς παρακάτω

----------


## angel_grig

H jc penney ειναι αμερικανικη OEM εταιρια που σημαινει οτι πουλαει μηχανηματα αλλων κατασκευαστων με το δικο της ονομα..αν βρεις ποιος εχει κατασκευασει το μηχανημα ανετα βρισκεις το service manual..Ο κωδικος 7729 πιθανοτατα σημαινει οτι ο μετ/στης κατασκευαστηκε την 29η εβδομαδα του 1977.Για να βρεις την ταση που εβγαζε ο μετασχηματιστης πρεπει να δεις την πλακετα στο σημειο που μπαινει το καλωδιο απο τον μετασχηματιστη.Εκει υπαρχει η γεφυρα ανορθωσης και καποιο ολοκληρωμενο πχ 7805..απο τα στοιχεια των ημιαγωγων μπορεις να βγαλεις συμπερασμα για την ταση που δεχονταν.
Βαλε μια καθαρη φωτο απο το σημειο που σου ειπα...θα χρειαστει παντως να ελεγχθουν και  οι ημιαγωγοι ,και δεν ξερω τι γνωσεις εχεις...

----------


## agis68

Βασικά η JCP είναι πολυκαταστήματα που πουλάει όπως είπε και ο Γρηγόρης πουλάει τρίττων κατασκευαστών πράγματα για δικά της.

----------


## turboallani

Με ενδιαφερει η ιδεα του @gep58 αλλα ξερετε εσεις καποιο τετοιο εργαστηριο ? Και μπορει να ανοιχτει ο μτ/στης ?
 Και τι κοστος μπορει να εχει αυτο ?
Μηπως κατι τετοιο ειναι ασυμφορο ?
@angel_grig  με το να βρουμε τα στοιχεια του μεσω τη μετρηση ημιαγωγων κλπ θα μπορεσουμε για ππαραδειγμ να βρουμε καποιον αντιστοιχο ή πιο καινουργιο που να κανει ιδια δουλεια ? Υπαρχει τετοια δυνατοτητα γιατι ειναι και αππ το 77' :-/ ?

----------


## AKHS

Νομίζω καλύτερο θα ήταν να τον μετρούσες πρώτα μπορεί να μην είναι καμένος

----------


## itta-vitta

Μπορεί να έχει καεί μόνο η ασφάλεια. Ψάξε να βρεις κάπου θα υπάρχει η ασφάλεια τύπου γυάλινης 5χ20χιλ αν θυμάμαι καλά τις διαστάσεις. Μύρισε τον μ/σ αν μυρίζει καμμένος. Αν και έχουν περάσει χρόνια από τότε που πιθανόν να έχει καεί, θα μυρίζει, αν και δεν νομίζω να έχει καεί. Το πολύ πολύ κανένα διοδάκι ή ολοκληρωμένη γέφυρα. όταν το βάζεις στην πρίζα τι κάνει;

----------


## itta-vitta

Από μάρκα το "κόβω" για BSR ή Carrard. Περισσότερο για BSR.

----------


## turboallani

Το χα σκεφτει για την ασφαλεια αλλα δεν ειδα κατι θα ψαξω καλυτερα μηπως ειναι στο μερος  της πλακετας που δεν φαινεται καλα.λογο του ξυλου.
Το βαζω πριζα με το ανταπτορα για 110 βολτ και ειναι νεκρο δεν κανει τιποτα μετρησα πολυμετρο καποια σημεια  απο την εισοδο ττο μετασχηματιστη εκει που ειναι κ ο.πυκνωτης κααι δεν επαιρνα σταθερη μετρηση , επαιρνα 10-15-19 βολτ
Επειτα μετρησα πανω στην πλακετα διαφορα σημεια που εβγαινα τα πολυχρωμα.καλωδια.απο το μτ/στη και δεν εδειχνε τιποτα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Το χα σκεφτει για την ασφαλεια αλλα δεν ειδα κατι θα ψαξω καλυτερα μηπως ειναι στο μερος  της πλακετας που δεν φαινεται καλα.λογο του ξυλου.
> Το βαζω πριζα με το ανταπτορα για 110 βολτ και ειναι νεκρο δεν κανει τιποτα μετρησα πολυμετρο καποια σημεια  απο την εισοδο ττο μετασχηματιστη εκει που ειναι κ ο.πυκνωτης κααι δεν επαιρνα σταθερη μετρηση , επαιρνα 10-15-19 βολτ
> Επειτα μετρησα πανω στην πλακετα διαφορα σημεια που εβγαινα τα πολυχρωμα.καλωδια.απο το μτ/στη και δεν εδειχνε τιποτα.


Μπορεί να υπάρχει θερμοασφάλεια μέσα στο τύλιγμα και να κάνει διακοπή από εκεί.Συνήθως όταν καίγονται οι Μ/Σ μυρίζουν καμμένο κι αν τους βάλεις ξανά μπρίζα ρίχνουν ασφάλεια.

----------


## turboallani

Τιποτα αποβτα δυο δεν γινεται ουτε μυριζει ουτε ριχνει ασφαλεια, αλλα πως μπορω να δω αν εχει μεσα ασφαλεια ?
Μπορω να τον ανοιξω ?

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τιποτα αποβτα δυο δεν γινεται ουτε μυριζει ουτε ριχνει ασφαλεια, αλλα πως μπορω να δω αν εχει μεσα ασφαλεια ?
> Μπορω να τον ανοιξω ?


Μπορείς να τον ανοίξεις αλλά αν τον κάνεις μη επισκευάσιμο μετά δεν θα κάτσει να ασχοληθεί κανείς με την επισκευή του,εννοώ κανένας επαγγελματίας περιελιξάς.

----------


## vasilisd

Ερώτηση.. Αν σε ένα μετασχηματιστή με πρωτεύων 110 βολτ δώσουμε 230, ακόμη και αν δε καεί στο δευτερεύων τι τάση θα βγάλει; 
Θέλω να πω πως το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει ο φίλος είναι να αναθέσει τη δουλειά σε ένα επαγγελματία του χώρου, αφου δεν έχει τις γνώσεις να ελέγξει το μηχάνημα.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν το μοτέρ του πλατώ δουλεύει με AC τότε θα πρέπει να του δώσεις απαραιτήτως 60Hz. Πού θα τα βρεις;

----------

